
Peak Oil, a Specimen Case of Apocalypic Thinking - jonbaer
https://spectrum.ieee.org/energy/fossil-fuels/peak-oil-specimen-case-apocalypic-thinking
======
drpgq
I remember lurking around the oildrum.com back in the day. At least they
folded up shop, which I can respect, but there was a lot of good discussions
on there.

------
daly
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GIpm_8v80hw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GIpm_8v80hw)

